# My kinda decor.



## PamfromTx (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 9, 2021)

I like the table and chairs in the bottom picture. My other favorite is the oriental flavored chair in the first pic.


----------



## win231 (Jan 10, 2021)

So, you prefer soft, quiet, plain - looking furniture that blends in with everything, eh?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 10, 2021)

win231 said:


> So, you prefer soft, quiet, plain - looking furniture that blends in with everything, *eh*?


Win, I didn't know you had Canadian in you! LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 10, 2021)

I love all things English/Jacobean.

As for interior settings... wood paneling all the way, with grand pocket-doors, and richly woven area rugs.

Yes, I have champagne taste with beer pockets. LOL!


----------



## win231 (Jan 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Win, I didn't know you had Canadian in you! LOL!


I don't.  Is "eh" a Canadian word?    

ETA:  I looked it up.
Although *eh* has its roots in Middle English and *did* not *originate* in Canada, the interjection acts as marker of anglophone Canadian identity and distinguishes Canadian English from other dialects. *Eh* is internationally recognized as a uniquely Canadian form of speech, often to the point of exaggeration and stereotype.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 10, 2021)

win231 said:


> I don't.  Is "eh" a Canadian word?
> 
> ETA:  I looked it up.
> Although *eh* has its roots in Middle English and *did* not *originate* in Canada, the interjection acts as marker of anglophone Canadian identity and distinguishes Canadian English from other dialects. *Eh* is internationally recognized as a uniquely Canadian form of speech, often to the point of exaggeration and stereotype.


It's used here big time. 

Even though you have no Canuck in you, Win, I say run with it, as you're a natural! LOL!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 10, 2021)

I prefer the casual cluttered country estate look where wet dogs, men with muddy boots, and kids with runny noses can all feel welcome and unafraid.












After a busy weekend just peel off the slipcovers jump in the Range Rover and head to the local laundrette!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 10, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I prefer the casual cluttered country estate look where wet dogs, men with muddy boots, and kids with runny noses can all feel welcome and unafraid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot the part about tracking the mud around the house, and not at all being concerned over the occasional spillage of a '_spot-of-tea_', said with a UK accent. ROFLMAO!


----------



## Liberty (Jan 10, 2021)

Yesterday, hub decided it was time to put the new toilet we'd ordered several months ago in...he started and was doing fine until he needed an extension on the water connector...went to Lowes, came home mumbling they didn't have it as it was an old style hook up, so he tried a "work around" (keep in mind he plumbed in 6 toilets and 5 full bathrooms in this joint himself... he actually built the home in 85, with a bit of help from mom and I  and a couple laborers."

Well, things didn't go well ( always disliked plumbing).  Found a leaky valve and it needed to be replaced by a real plumber unless he was planning to make a "career" out of it, so called the plumber to come out tomorrow.  He said, cultivating the ability to see the ridiculous "if you want to use the downstairs powder room, just fill up a water bucket 
from the swimming pool!"  LOL.


----------



## Jules (Jan 10, 2021)

My favourite would be the one with the purple seat.  I can envision myself sitting in it.

PamfromTX, do you have any similar to the above styles?


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 10, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I like the table and chairs in the bottom picture. My other favorite is the oriental flavored chair in the first pic.


I like the table and chairs too, but not the others.  Much too busy for my taste.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 10, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I prefer the casual cluttered country estate look where wet dogs, men with muddy boots, and kids with runny noses can all feel welcome and unafraid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like chintz as well as the country styles.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 10, 2021)

I appreciate all different styles, though my personal taste is eclectic. I always thought it would be fun to have a huge house, and decorate each room in a different style.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 10, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Yesterday, hub decided it was time to put the new toilet we'd ordered several months ago in...he started and was doing fine until he needed an extension on the water connector...went to Lowes, came home mumbling they didn't have it as it was an old style hook up, so he tried a "work around" (keep in mind he plumbed in 6 toilets and 5 full bathrooms in this joint himself... he actually built the home in 85, with a bit of help from mom and I  and a couple laborers."
> 
> Well, things didn't go well ( always disliked plumbing).  Found a leaky valve and it needed to be replaced by a real plumber unless he was planning to make a "career" out of it, so called the plumber to come out tomorrow.  He said, cultivating the ability to see the ridiculous "if you want to use the downstairs powder room, just fill up a water bucket
> from the swimming pool!"  LOL.


Gosh, Liberty, that sounds like a big home.


----------



## asp3 (Jan 10, 2021)

I love a few of the pieces you've posted even though I'd never want them in my home.  I prefer more plain furniture and artwork on the walls.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 10, 2021)

Pam my husband would have loved the first and maybe second chair you posted and my DIL would probably love the chair with the purple seat (that is a very interesting piece). I prefer contemporary, solid colored furniture in earth tones, adding a dashes of with accessories.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

I have always loved those colourful chairs since I first saw them, however this house doesn't lend itself to those kind of petterns, and wouldn't match in, but if it did I'd have them in a heartbeat.

I've always wanted Tartan (plaid) carpet in the house too... it's very expensive to buy here, but I'd still have it  but his nibs hates it so we can't have it...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I prefer the casual cluttered country estate look where wet dogs, men with muddy boots, and kids with runny noses can all feel welcome and unafraid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trouble is there are no laundrettes in the countryside villages or hamlets...


----------



## MickaC (Jan 10, 2021)

win231 said:


> I don't.  Is "eh" a Canadian word?
> 
> ETA:  I looked it up.
> Although *eh* has its roots in Middle English and *did* not *originate* in Canada, the interjection acts as marker of anglophone Canadian identity and distinguishes Canadian English from other dialects. *Eh* is internationally recognized as a uniquely Canadian form of speech, often to the point of exaggeration and stereotype.


" eh " is an officially part of our Canadian language.......if you google, you'll find it.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 10, 2021)

The pieces of decor are all very beautiful, but not for me.
I'm afraid i would have nightmares about seeing the color of my furniture in the dark, they probably glow in the dark.
Please, no offense to anyone.


----------



## win231 (Jan 10, 2021)

Reminded me of John Lennon's car.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 10, 2021)

Jules said:


> My favourite would be the one with the purple seat.  I can envision myself sitting in it.
> 
> PamfromTX, do you have any similar to the above styles?


No, we have a traditional style.  I would love having that style though.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I love all things English/Jacobean.
> 
> As for interior settings... wood paneling all the way, with grand pocket-doors, and richly woven area rugs.
> 
> Yes, I have champagne taste with beer pockets. LOL!


How can one be comfortable in pieces like these?  Not much of a cushion.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 10, 2021)

_*Guess what?   Some of the pieces GLOW in the dark.

*_
*Just kidding*.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 10, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> How can one be comfortable in pieces like these?  Not much of a cushion.


Genetics provided me with all the padding in the world and the best seat in the house! LOL!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

win231 said:


> Reminded me of John Lennon's car.


I've actually touched that car, in the transport museum in Malaga... Spain...

I've got pictures of it somewhere that I took


----------



## win231 (Jan 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I've actually touched that car, in the transport museum in Malaga... Spain...
> 
> I've got pictures of it somewhere that I took


I saw it in Laurel Canyon around 1972.  I couldn't see anyone in it; the windows were darkly tinted.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

win231 said:


> I saw it in Laurel Canyon around 1972.  I couldn't see anyone in it; the windows were darkly tinted.


this is one of the many I took at the Malaga Auto museum..


----------



## Lee (Jan 11, 2021)

My home is my castle and it even has a bathroom with a throne.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 11, 2021)

Hollydolly... we owned a 1968 Rolls Royce Silver Cloud!


----------

